# Water pump making irritating noise



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, I hope my problem will be simple to resolve...

Today in the morning my water pump started making a really loud noise, and I can't figure out why. The pump looks exactly the same as yesterday but the noise isn't normal. I already tryed to clean it but it changed nothin. I have made a filter of plastic box to stop the sand grains getting into the pump, but the noise still there.

Anyone here had similar problems with the waterfall pump?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Check and see if there is a vibration in the power cord. I had one of my waterfall pumps suddenly become very loud--and found that there was a vibration carrying through the power cord--and impacting againts the vivarium lid--making the sound. A little adjustment in the cord tension, and some extra silicone around the cord where it passed through the lid worked wonders.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Check to see if its touching something, maybe its vibrating on it.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Dunno if its vibrating cuz I attached 2 sponges to it, above and bellow the water pump, but yesterday it worked and today when I woke it was making the noise...

I don't have sure, but when I disassembled it for cleaning it looked like it has a gap between the body of the pump and the propeller that may be causing it, but I dunno if it's normal...


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

mine has started making a funny noise but if i turn it on and off a few times it makes it stop.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Might have to replace the impeller assembly. But first, see if the impeller is rubbing on the body of the pump. Sometimes the bushing on the end of the shaft can become compressed and the impeller rides a little lower and starts rubbing. You might be able to add a very thin shim on top of the bushing to get the impeller aligned again. I cut a very thin slice of screen spline and added it to the shaft between the impeller magnet and bushing. The shaft and bushing don't move in the assembly only the magnet and impeller.
Hope this helps.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Some times the typical american inginuity of wacking it a couple times works.


----------



## shred625 (Dec 20, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> Might have to replace the impeller assembly. But first, see if the impeller is rubbing on the body of the pump. Sometimes the bushing on the end of the shaft can become compressed and the impeller rides a little lower and starts rubbing. You might be able to add a very thin shim on top of the bushing to get the impeller aligned again. I cut a very thin slice of screen spline and added it to the shaft between the impeller magnet and bushing. The shaft and bushing don't move in the assembly only the magnet and impeller.
> Hope this helps.


This would be my guess to fix the problem.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm gonna try that and see if it works, thanks.


----------

